# What herbal treatment works for Fibromyalgia?



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

[FONT=Verdana,Arial]

I'm looking for an alternative treatment for fibromyalgia. I've been taking Lyrica for a couple of years now and it has worked really good. However, my co-pay has gone from $35 to $92 for #60 tablets in this time period. So it's gonna have to go.

I also have osteoarthritis and insomnia, but no take no RX meds except for the Lyrica and Lidoderm pain patches prn. I take Melatonin for sleep with fair results and naproxen sodium for OA pain.

I did some research on the internet and found that St. John's Wort, Valerian, Ginseng, and L-arginine were suggested treatments for fibromyalgia, but everyone gets different results and different side effects. 

Any thoughts, suggestions, or ideas anyone? Thank you so much.​ 
[/FONT]


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

St. John's Wort can make some people sun sensitive. Valerian can make you sleepy - which might be a good thing at bedtime. I found pills to be too strong, so I opt for tea instead. The other two, I don't know about.

Something else you might try is tai chi. After learning how to do this gentle exercise, you'll stimulate the parasympathetic nervous system, which may help alleviate or diminish some of your symptoms.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I've tried the St Johns, Valerian and Ginseng, no results whatsoever. I've also tried some homeopathic remedy a person mixed up "especially for your condition" with no results. 

Good luck, and if you do find treatment that helps, please come update! Fibro sucks, and it sucks the life out of you when it's flaring up.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Have you done any detoxes? The easiest is kidney. You mix a quart of organic unprocessed apple juice with one cup of olive oil. Sip it over the course of two or three hours. The kidney ducts open and crud can come out. Then, do a colon cleanse. Then, a liver cleanse.

When you find different recipes, they will often have you do the detox several times. Once the organs are cleansed the toxins in your body will be able to flush away.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

I use Olive Leaf. I will take it for abount a month and then stop. When I start getting miserable again, I take another month worth. I went through a few brands before finding the one I liked best. I get the Planetary herbals 825mg tablets. They are huge and don't taste great - but I have more energy with those than I do with the stuff in capsules for some reason. 

Heads up though - you can get herx reaction from them the first time or two that you take it. But once your system is cleard out it is ok.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

What is herx reaction?
Thanks


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Maura said:


> Have you done any detoxes? The easiest is kidney. You mix a quart of organic unprocessed apple juice with one cup of olive oil. Sip it over the course of two or three hours. The kidney ducts open and crud can come out. Then, do a colon cleanse. Then, a liver cleanse.
> 
> When you find different recipes, they will often have you do the detox several times. Once the organs are cleansed the toxins in your body will be able to flush away.


Is that combination hard to drink? Taste/texture wise?


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

haley1 said:


> What is herx reaction?
> Thanks


From Wikipedia "The Jarisch-_Herxheimer reaction_ is a reaction to endotoxins released by the death of harmful organisms within the body."

Basically whenever you take something that kills off lots of bacteria or is clearing out lots of toxins, you tend to feel bad for a few days (and may have the runs). Drink lots of water and flush as much crap out of your system as you can (no pun intended). Sorry to be so indelicate there but didn't want you to think that was a permanent side effect should you try to take it.

I also have Epstein Barre (as do many folks with FM). The Olive Leaf is great at lowering the viral load. It helps several things that are common FM problems like inflammation, nerve pain, etc. I googled it and here is a good article about it:

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2013/01/23/healing-power-olive-leaf/


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you all for your wonderful replies! Sorry it took so long for me to get back here. I've had lumbar back pain from spinal stenosis with sciatica. Chiropractor got rid of most of the sciatica but not the lumbar pain. The primary doc thinks I may need spinal injections. It seems like it's always something the older we get, right? 

I've never heard of Olive Leaf, but I'll check into it. Thank you, Paradox!

Grumpy Old Man, are you my DH in disguise? That's something he would say. LOL

Right now, I'm taking DE (_Diatomaceous earth_). I've been taking it for a few weeks now and I'm up to about 3/4 tsp every day. I need to work my way up to at least a tsp or two a day. I've heard it takes a few months to notice any effects but you should start out slow in small doses. People have had good results from pain and many other problems. I'll see how it works. 

Here's a link. It has a lot of health benefits. I will check back in after a few months and let you know how I'm doing. Thank you again.

http://www.earthworkshealth.com/How-Diatomaceous-Earth-Works.php


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

You might want to try taking Gabapentin - a generic version of Neurontin. This drug is similar to Lyrica, but much cheaper. It helps me with both my fibro and the nerve pain caused by my spinal stenosis. This med is the only one that has helped me, and I can afford it....


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Would inversion therapy help with the spinal stenosis? I have an inversion table and it works wonders for my back


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

SageLady said:


> You might want to try taking Gabapentin - a generic version of Neurontin. This drug is similar to Lyrica, but much cheaper. It helps me with both my fibro and the nerve pain caused by my spinal stenosis. This med is the only one that has helped me, and I can afford it....


Does it make you sleepy during the day? I seemed to always be more tired when I was on that. And then they kept upping the dose until it got high enough that the pharmacist would call the doctor to verify it when I tried to fill it. I asked why and he said this was just a really high dose. After the second time that happened I told them I wasn't taking it anymore and weaned off of it.

I was one of the first to try Lyrica right when they started trying it on Fibro patients but it didn't do squat for me. I guess I just have off reactions to things.


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

SageLady said:


> You might want to try taking Gabapentin - a generic version of Neurontin. This drug is similar to Lyrica, but much cheaper. It helps me with both my fibro and the nerve pain caused by my spinal stenosis. This med is the only one that has helped me, and I can afford it....



I took that for a year or so but it didn't help nearly as well as Lyrica does.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

paradox said:


> Does it make you sleepy during the day? I seemed to always be more tired when I was on that. And then they kept upping the dose until it got high enough that the pharmacist would call the doctor to verify it when I tried to fill it. I asked why and he said this was just a really high dose. After the second time that happened I told them I wasn't taking it anymore and weaned off of it.


From what I've been told - is that doctors will up the dose until they find the right dose for you that works. My doctor did that the first year I started taking Neurontin/Gabapentin 4 times until she hit on the correct dose that worked for me. I've been on that dose for two years now. 

As far as being sleepy, yes it made me terribly sleepy the first month or so, but then my body adjusted to it and it doesn't really affect me too much now. If I do start feeling sleepy a cup of coffee perks me right back up...


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

paradox said:


> From Wikipedia "The Jarisch-_Herxheimer reaction_ is a reaction to endotoxins released by the death of harmful organisms within the body."
> 
> Basically whenever you take something that kills off lots of bacteria or is clearing out lots of toxins, you tend to feel bad for a few days (and may have the runs). Drink lots of water and flush as much crap out of your system as you can (no pun intended). Sorry to be so indelicate there but didn't want you to think that was a permanent side effect should you try to take it.
> 
> ...


thanks for this link! sounds like something I might try for some of the benefits listed in the article.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

With all in our foods that we purchase at stores now adays, it doesn't surprise me we need some detoxing, though I do believe this would need to be done cautiously.

I'm interested in how you all go about getting the crud out of your organs. I've read somewhere that "Black walnut shell extract" is good for this and have taken to taking a sip 1-3 times a year; but have no idea if it works or not.

Sure like the idea Maura presented of the Apple Cider with mother mixed with Olive Oil to clean out the kidneys. Maura, what do you use for the colon and liver?

I'm thinking maybe detoxing for a short period then supplementing with some Probiotic Enzymes might be a good thing for a variety of physical ailments.

Dr. Mom, I was going to check out that DE but cannot get that link to load. You have another? I purchased some DE for my garden and sprinkle it over my chicken feed as well as the dog feed; however, I've never taken it internally myself. Somewhere I read it does not work when it gets wet; so have no idea what it does inside a human body.


----------



## connie in nm (May 11, 2002)

Malic acid (comes from apples) and magnesium helped a friend of mine.


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

motdaugrnds, I'm sorry that the DE link didn't work. It worked for me, but here is another one you can try. I will also paste the article just in case. 

Just a quick update on my progress. I started taking 1/4 tsp of DE on Oct 8. I am now taking a full tablespoon in the morning with my protein shake and will probably keep increasing the dose to 2 tablespoons. 

I feel pretty darn good. I'm sleeping much better at night. My pain level is almost insignificant, even with weather changes, which used to really bother me. My fingernails are growing like crazy and are very strong and healthy, before they used to crack and break all the time. I stopped the Lyrica and the only thing I take now is melatonin at bedtime if I need it, but I've been sleeping fine without it. No other medications.

I'm really amazed with how well I'm doing. I haven't noticed much weight loss yet, but my appetite is reduced, so I think it will happen. My oldest daughter is going to start taking DE also. 

As with anything, do your homework and decide what is best for you.


http://www.earthworkshealth.com/human-use.php



> *Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth
> Health Benefits**
> 
> 
> ...


----------

